# Leak around chimney



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Alot of times it is a flashing issue.The chimney cap has cracks in it,I would check into this as well.Check the shape of all the mortar.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

do people not build crickets for there chimneys anymore?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I also see cracks in the cement chimney cap which need to be sealed. I personally do not like the type of flashing they put on the back of the chimney. As "tpolk" stated, a "cricket" should be there IMO. The type of flashing you have there is certainly a "water catcher" and not a "water diverter", so to speak. I can't help but wonder that if in a hard rain the water collected at that flashing would wick up under your shingles and cause your leak. Good Luck, David


----------



## Joe028 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I will seal around the cement cap and take a closer look at the mortar to seal that up as well. As for the flashing, is it possible to put in a cricket at this point, or is it too late now that the roof is down? Also at what point is a cricket required? is it for a specific width chimney or distance from peak, etc?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

With how close the chimney is to the ridge, I dont picture enough water rushing down in order to cause a leak from the flashing. I would first think it is mortar/chimney cap.

A cricket is not required on that. Ive done maybe 1000 chimneys that size without a cricket and none of them have leaked.

Majority of homeowners also dont appreciate the added cost of the cricket.

Seal everything you can. If it still leaks, call your roofer and tell him what you did and it still leaks so you are thinking it is something with the flashing. It should still be under warranty.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Back pan is correct on that 21" chimney. I like turning a lip down on the outer end to direct the water down so there is 0 chance of it tracking sideways. They even used I&W shield around yours. There is a chance that mortar sealer like Soloxane may be needed. 
I'd have them come back and check the corners where the pan is seated and where the tinner's wings are seated on the front corners. ANd check for gaps in the caulk along the counter-flashing.

Some guys cut the last step flashing down into it's corner and tha tis wrong and creates a potential leak too.


----------



## Joe028 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quick update. I ran a low pressure hose above the chimney and found no water leaking after about an hour. That gave me confidence in the flashing being solid. Yesterday was a nicer day and got up to around 45 degrees so I mixed up some mortar and repaired all the cracks in the mortar joints as well as sealed the cap. I haven't applied a soloxane sealant yet because today we're back down into the 30's with light rain and I just hope that the mortar even had enough time to set.

It did rain a bit through the night and I checked the attic again this morning. The brick is all dry, however there are droplets, on the black liner (ice & water guard?) which even look like condensation. This rain was not near as long and windy as it was when I first noticed the leak days ago. 

Roofers should be coming out today or tomorrow to re-pitch a gutter, I'll have them look at the flashing at the same time. Because of the weather, it seems I'll probably be out of luck until spring to get a good seal on all the brick and mortar with a sealant so I hope it is just that and doesn't get too bad over the winter.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Condensation is a possibility. More likely, water came through the brick and got on the I&W shield which is in direct contact with the chimney.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

One diagnostic is to place a heavy duty contractors trash bag over the chimney cap and down the chimney to just above the level of the flashing, and then spray test and see if it leaks

MAKE SURE BEFORE TESTING THAT* EVERYTHING SERVED BY THE FLUE* IS OFF, INCLUDING PILOT LIGHTS, and place notes to remind you to remove the bag before using fireplaces or appliances connected to the chimney.


----------

